# Another great poster as Anti-Anti-folk Summer Slam is announced at the Windmill, 4th Aug



## editor (Jun 23, 2012)

Love these posters.

"Lineup subject to change massively"


----------



## SW9 (Jun 26, 2012)

This looks incredible. Will make sure I am there.


----------



## Winot (Jun 26, 2012)

Funny. Have they been done by the Olympic authorities yet? No sense of humour there.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Winot said:


> Funny. Have they been done by the Olympic authorities yet? No sense of humour there.


I believe it really is the official concert of the London 2012 Olympics and it's great that they've teamed up with the WWF for this show.


----------



## SW9 (Jun 27, 2012)

Seems legit.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 27, 2012)

I've just had to stifle laughter, unsuccessfully, in the office.

The flyer has almost earned my attendance.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

The last one was 'sponsored' by Microsoft.


----------



## SW9 (Jun 27, 2012)

HEY EVERYONE, ARE YOU READY TO RUMBLE!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!

THE OFFICIAL CONCERT OF THE LONDON 2012 OLYMPIC GAMES, IN CONJUNCTION WITH THE WORLKD WRESTLING FEDERATION!!!!!!

ITS THAT TIME OF THE YEAR TO SET YOUR PHASERS TO "TOTALLY LOSING IT"
HIP HOP REGGAE PUNK DRUM AND BASS AND LOADS MORE
HOSTED BY THE INCREDIBLE PATRICK LYONS!!!!!
Featuring,
DAVID CRONENBURGS WIFE
CORPORAL MACHINE AND THE BOMBERS
CRUNK TOWN
JACKS REGGAE SHACK
HUE JAH FINK? (Unsound System, Binary Feedback)
LARRY PICKLEMAN
SCRAPPY HOOD
EDITOR (URBAN 75) DJ Set
THEE INTOLERABLE KIDD (Dj Set)
SPINMASTER PLANTPOT
+ Loads more TBC

Pets not welcome

WILL BE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!

£5 on the door.


----------



## SW9 (Jun 27, 2012)

How do I get this on Brixton buzz?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's some of their older posters. I love 'em.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 27, 2012)

"Pets not welcome" 

I'm going.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 27, 2012)

Not quite as batshit as that poster - but a new night in Sheffield called 'Dibnah's Ghost' raised a smile with me yesterday.









Glad to see that they're celebrating the two (count them) good things about life!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm all over this, and bringing the full crew with me


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2012)

The poster has been updated.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2012)

This is tonight and it's going to be MAYHEM!


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2012)

Look at the new sponsors they have on board!





McDonalds






Phones 4U




Tescos!


----------

